# Kein Dateiimport in die sql-Datenbank



## jagothello (26. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich betreibe seit Jahr und Tag ein joomla- Homepageprojekt. Die Seiten lagen auf einem windows root-Server, von wo sie mittels Mysqldump gesichert wurden. Mit dieser Datei wollte ich dann zu Strato umziehen und mittels Myadminphp importieren. Das klappt nicht, weil der Server Syntaxfehler zurückmeldet (siehe unten). Strato bietet eine Datenbank 4.0.24 an oder eine Version 5. Beides klappt nicht. Ich habe es auch bei einem anderen Hoster (webhoster.de) probiert. Kann da jemand was zu sagen? Woran liegt es und wie kann ich das Problem beheben? Danke, J.

-- MySQL dump 8.22
--
-- Host: localhost Database: joomla
------------------------------------------------------- --
-- Server version 3.23.54-max-nt
--
-- Table structure for table 'jos_banner'
--
CREATE TABLE jos_banner( 

bid int( 11 ) NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT ,
cid int( 11 ) NOT NULL default '0',
TYPE varchar( 10 ) NOT NULL default 'banner',
name varchar( 50 ) NOT NULL default '',
imptotal int( 11 ) NOT NULL default '0',
impmade int( 11 ) NOT NULL default '0',
clicks int( 11 ) NOT NULL default '0',
imageurl varchar( 100 ) NOT NULL default '',
clickurl varchar( 200 ) NOT NULL default '',
date datetime default NULL ,
showBanner tinyint( 1 ) NOT NULL default '0',
checked_out tinyint( 1 ) NOT NULL default '0',
checked_out_time datetime NOT NULL default '0000-00-00 00:00:00',
editor varchar( 50 ) default NULL ,
custombannercode text,
PRIMARY KEY ( bid ) ,
KEY viewbanner( showBanner ) 
) TYPE = MYISAM 

MySQL meldet:  

#1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near


----------



## 28dayslater (28. Januar 2008)

Ist das die komplette Fehlermeldung? oder hast du die letzten paar Worte weggelassen? weil da steht "near"....

Falls du etwas weggelassen hast, lass es uns wissen, einen Fehler auf Anhieb sehe ich nicht!

MFG

PS: Ich habs bei mir mit phpmyadmin eingefügt und es geht.
Ich weiss nicht, ob der SQL-Befehl anders ist, aber das ist mein Export der zuvor erstellen Tabelle:


```
CREATE TABLE `jos_banner` (
  `bid` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,
  `cid` int(11) NOT NULL default '0',
  `TYPE` varchar(10) NOT NULL default 'banner',
  `name` varchar(50) NOT NULL default '',
  `imptotal` int(11) NOT NULL default '0',
  `impmade` int(11) NOT NULL default '0',
  `clicks` int(11) NOT NULL default '0',
  `imageurl` varchar(100) NOT NULL default '',
  `clickurl` varchar(200) NOT NULL default '',
  `date` datetime default NULL,
  `showBanner` tinyint(1) NOT NULL default '0',
  `checked_out` tinyint(1) NOT NULL default '0',
  `checked_out_time` datetime NOT NULL default '0000-00-00 00:00:00',
  `editor` varchar(50) default NULL,
  `custombannercode` text,
  PRIMARY KEY  (`bid`),
  KEY `viewbanner` (`showBanner`)
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1 AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;
```

Versuchs einfach mal!


----------

